# job help- calgary



## dellyw (Feb 21, 2010)

hello i am new to this forum, but need some advice please. myself and my partner are hopefully moving to calgary end of may this year once the house sale has gone thru, and I need some tips on the best way to get a job or if anyone knows of prospective employers i should approach. Other half is joining the police so I do not want to be out of work for too long. any ideas?? thanks adele


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

dellyw said:


> hello i am new to this forum, but need some advice please. myself and my partner are hopefully moving to calgary end of may this year once the house sale has gone thru, and I need some tips on the best way to get a job or if anyone knows of prospective employers i should approach. Other half is joining the police so I do not want to be out of work for too long. any ideas?? thanks adele


Local newspapers and Jobbank are the usual route to go for jobs.
You can access these also on the internet. Ive been looking just to see whats in my area.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Moving to Calgary too*

Also networking helps. There might not be the job being advertised, yet, if you contact prospective employers you never know. There's a popular book called what color is my parachute (loads of copies on ebay). Useful to provide you with a few job hunting tips.

Best of luck with the move I'm also moving to Calgary at the end of may. Just posted off my passport to the embassy to have the PR visa today. 

Cheers Chris 



dellyw said:


> hello i am new to this forum, but need some advice please. myself and my partner are hopefully moving to calgary end of may this year once the house sale has gone thru, and I need some tips on the best way to get a job or if anyone knows of prospective employers i should approach. Other half is joining the police so I do not want to be out of work for too long. any ideas?? thanks adele


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

what type of work are you looking for


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*If the question was directed to me*



mcd1203 said:


> what type of work are you looking for


I'm a commercial analyst who undertakes analysis and performance management. Happy to consider opportunities which are interesting challenges. 

Chris


----------

